# 2016 Colorado Big Game Application Time



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I just received my Colorado big game brochure in the mail. Application deadline is April 1st.


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Got mine too but not going this year. Good luck on the draw. Where do you put in for?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

kbb3358 said:


> Got mine too but not going this year. Good luck on the draw. Where do you put in for?


Probably unit 12 private land muzzleloader elk.


----------



## graybeard (Jan 4, 2006)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Probably unit 12 private land muzzleloader elk.


application deadline is April 5 not the 1st.


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Unit 29 muzzy elk. National forest land.


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm going unit 231


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

Another preference point for me this year.


----------



## bowmanjoe (Apr 18, 2012)

Unit 55 Archery, 2nd week. Mix of private and public


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm saving for elk in GMU #201.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

My son took a job in Denver last fall and we're going to hunt Colorado elk at some point. 

Are preference points unit or hunt specific for Colorado?

Thanks in advance


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

yooperkenny said:


> My son took a job in Denver last fall and we're going to hunt Colorado elk at some point.
> 
> Are preference points unit or hunt specific for Colorado?
> 
> Thanks in advance


No. You can use your points in any unit with any weapon. But your points ARE species specific. 

Apply this month.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> No. You can use your points in any unit with any weapon. But your points ARE species specific.
> 
> Apply this month.


Thanks!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

yooperkenny said:


> Thanks!


You're welcome. I just applied for points for me and my two boys yesterday.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I submitted my application for elk in muzzleloader season. I should draw this year with 1 PP.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I put in for a cow tag, 1st time, so just figuring it out.


----------



## sanderson (Oct 24, 2010)

Unit 55 Archery. Last week of season. When will results be posted?


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

sanderson said:


> Unit 55 Archery. Last week of season. When will results be posted?


http://cpw.state.co.us/thingstodo/Pages/DrawResults_PreferencePoints.aspx

Draw results for elk, deer, pronghorn, moose, and bear are posted on June 1.


----------



## sanderson (Oct 24, 2010)

Draw results are posted. Successful draw for this guy. Whoo Hoo!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

sanderson said:


> Draw results are posted. Successful draw for this guy. Whoo Hoo!



Well Happy Birthday to you! 
Watcha hunting?


----------



## sanderson (Oct 24, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> Well Happy Birthday to you!
> Watcha hunting?


Thank you! We will be chasing elk for 10 days.
Trying out a new unit. Looking forward to it!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

sanderson said:


> Thank you! We will be chasing elk for 10 days.
> Trying out a new unit. Looking forward to it!



Steve did you apply as a group?


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

Does anyone know how long it takes Colorado to send back refunds?


----------



## bowmanjoe (Apr 18, 2012)

I just got mine in the mail yesterday, Shanny.


----------



## bowmanjoe (Apr 18, 2012)

That was for my mule deer preference point though. It could take longer for unsuccessful applicants? Not sure...


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

bowmanjoe said:


> That was for my mule deer preference point though. It could take longer for unsuccessful applicants? Not sure...


I also only "applied" for elk and mule deer PP. I thought I remember they implemented a new system this year where they will directly refund your credit card. That may only be partially true tho, all my research from Jan/Feb is melting together now. I'll keep an eye out for the mail.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

shanny28757 said:


> I also only "applied" for elk and mule deer PP. I thought I remember they implemented a new system this year where they will directly refund your credit card. That may only be partially true tho, all my research from Jan/Feb is melting together now. I'll keep an eye out for the mail.


got my check in mail yesterday so did not go to the credit card


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

just checked the preference point website and it says I will be getting a refund in the mail. must have misread or crossed up info from another state. hard to keep all this stuff straight


----------



## sanderson (Oct 24, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> Steve did you apply as a group?


Yes we did. Unit 55 isn't that hard of a draw. We had no preference points. My buddy has family there and they have been successful during the rifle season. So we decided to try it out during archery.


----------



## bowmanjoe (Apr 18, 2012)

sanderson said:


> Yes we did. Unit 55 isn't that hard of a draw. We had no preference points. My buddy has family there and they have been successful during the rifle season. So we decided to try it out during archery.


Which week? I'll be in 55 9/1-9/8


----------



## sanderson (Oct 24, 2010)

bowmanjoe said:


> Which week? I'll be in 55 9/1-9/8


9/12-9/23


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I drew a muzzleloader elk tag. Unit 12 private land.

More the likely I'll go back for private land cow elk OTC second rifle.


----------

